# Reif's Special



## logueb (Jun 15, 2007)

I ran acrosss this Reif's Special embossed bottle in the collection last night.  I had it grouped in the sodas.  However; when I googled it this morning it is listed in places as a soda, and places as a beer?  what is the forum's opinion,  soda or beer?


----------



## logueb (Jun 15, 2007)

closeup of embossing.


----------



## cobaltbot (Jun 15, 2007)

Looks more like a soda style.  What color is that thing?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 15, 2007)

I vote neither or both.

 The Co mentiond in the article below is listed in the 1925 bottlers encyclopedia under cereal beverage. 

http://www.chattanoogan.com/articles/article_71321.asp

  "With a line of â€œnear beer,â€ soft drinks,"

 Charles Reif lent his own name to Reifâ€™s Ginger Ale, as well as to Reifâ€™s Special. An advertisement for it warned readers, â€œDonâ€™t let Old Man Thirst ruin your good times. There is one way to eject him. Give him the cold shoulder over a cold bottle of Reifâ€™s Special. By golly, itâ€™s good.€


----------



## capsoda (Jun 15, 2007)

It sure is a purdy bottle. Cereal beverages were concidered a soda, like Bludwine and Brainol.


----------



## logueb (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks guys, But I'm still confused!!  What the heck is a cereal beverage?  A beer that you drink with your cheerios?  Is this really an early non-alcoholic beverages? 

 Cap, I'd call it a light  Amber with a reddish tint. Also have you had a chance to check out that Haley bottle in the other post yet?  Need your input on that one.

 Eric, great article.  Man, the more you get into studying these bottles the more history is revealed. Companies trying to skirt around Prohibitation.  I can remember the "wet" and "dry" counties in Georgia when I was a kid.   Our county was "dry" , the next county was "wet".  They just burned a little more gas going to the "County Line" store.  I wonder if Georgia has any dry counties left?


----------



## capsoda (Jun 15, 2007)

Cereal beverages Are made of mostly grain extracts but also may contain sertian fruit extracts. They were usualy touted as brain food or having some special benefit to health.


----------



## digger mcdirt (Jun 18, 2007)

It was a non-alcohol drink a near beer . Put it in the beer collection it was not a soda. I have had a few labeled ones before and diug several in a late 20's tavern dump.  dmd


----------

